# How much is a gallon handled spout white house vinegar jar worth?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the 11 1/2 inch tall gallon bottle and a smaller 7 inch tall quart size version.   Both have spouts, ring handles, the white house embossed on the front of both, and a panel on the back where paper labels went.    The gallon jar is embossed near the bottom with the words "one gallon".


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 15, 2012)

Does your gallon 1 look like this? 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-HOUSE-BRAND-VINEGAR-GLASS-BOTTLE-JUG-1-GALLON-ANTIQUE-OLD-CORK-STYLE-/180961471383?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2224eb97&nma=true&si=U1RUjPXNjA30xbjUctWudGMx7zY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, exactly like that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds good, can we get a photo of the two side by side? It's hard to judge yours with a picture of one from another person.


----------



## glass man (Sep 15, 2012)

I sold a gallon on for $100 bucks..in the late 90s though...JAMIE


----------

